# fusefs-libs fails to upgrade



## dougs (Sep 25, 2013)

While trying to upgrade from 2.9.3 to 2.9.3_1 of fusefs-libs, the compile fails at:


```
root@squid:/usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-libs# make install clean
===>  Building package for fusefs-libs-2.9.3_1
Creating package /usr/ports/packages/All/fusefs-libs-2.9.3_1.tbz
Registering depends: libiconv-1.14_1.
Creating bzip'd tar ball in '/usr/ports/packages/All/fusefs-libs-2.9.3_1.tbz'
tar:  share/doc/fusefs/libs/how-fuse-works: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar:  share/doc/fusefs/libs/kernel.txt: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
pkg_create: make_dist: tar command failed with code 256
*** [do-package] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-libs.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-libs.
root@squid:/usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-libs# uname -a
FreeBSD squid.dawnsign.com 9.1-RELEASE-p6 FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p6 #0: Wed Aug 21 20:30:17 UTC 2013     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
root@squid:/usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-libs#
```

Looks like a patch is needed from the port maintainer, no? What can I do to work around this?

~Doug


----------



## cpm@ (Sep 25, 2013)

As a tip on such situations, you can save time just by performing a routine check on the Mailing Lists to see if it has been reported/fixed the problem 

It's fixed. Please, see ports/182372.


----------



## dougs (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks. I fixed the error as suggested by the patch.


----------



## markb (Sep 26, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance (new to FreeBSD), but how does one apply patch.txt to upgrade fusefs?

Thanks,
MarkB


----------



## cpm@ (Sep 26, 2013)

markb said:
			
		

> Forgive my ignorance (new to FreeBSD), but how does one apply patch.txt to upgrade fusefs?
> 
> Thanks,
> MarkB



To apply the patch(1)(), do the following:

```
# cd /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-libs
# fetch -o patch.txt 'http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=182372&getpatch=1'
# patch < patch.txt
```

If you had sysutils/fusefs-libs installed, uninstall it first, then install it again with the applied patch.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2013)

Or simply wait until it's committed to the ports tree.


----------



## markb (Sep 26, 2013)

The alpha male in me successfully addressed patching fuse-fs. Thank you ALL for your assistance!

MarkB


----------

